# Alfa Romeo Spider



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

Welcome

An almost vintage car, the Alfa Romeo Spider back from XX century paid us a visit last autumn.

I started work on a Friday afternoon with a thorough cleaning of the interior - vacuuming all surfaces, cleaning floor using steam and then manually (because I did not want to wet the interior), manual cleaning of leather, plastics and other elements such as the interior of the trunk under the carpet, door bays and spare wheel. Finally, a special conditioner was applied on the leather and all plastics were refreshed and protected.

On Saturday morning, Colin arrived, and from that moment we worked together. The car was thoroughly and carefully washed - we tried not to allow the water to get into the various nooks and into the car. Fabric roof was separately cleaned with a special product and a soft brush.

After washing and decontamination, we dried it very carefully using a machine that generates strong and warm air stream. Next 14 hours (the rest of Saturday and half of Sunday) we spent correcting the paint, which was very difficult to work with - on some panels soft and on the others very hard. This 'chessboard' really slowed our work, because we often had to try different combinations of compounds/polishes and pads. When the paint was almost perfect, the car was again very carefully washed and dried, and we proceeded to the final stage of protecting all external surfaces. Painted elements and the windows were covered with product based on nanotechnology, which gives an amazing slipperiness, glassiness and resistance to weathering for a long time. Plastics and rubbers were treated with special products that refresh the look and slow down aging. Finally, we secured the fabric roof - this step took us most of the protecting time, because the product should not be sprayed on any other surface than fabric, and this means that we had to tape the windows and the paint very precisely.

After nearly 30 hours of work this beautiful car looks great in our opinion.

Please, look at the pictures and video.

Before.


































































































While working on the car (all 50:50 pictures on paint were taken after the cutting before finishing)


































































































































































































Final result.
The left mirror was not painted, because the owner has already found a new set in perfect condition and he wanted to mount them later.


----------



## Bezste (Mar 4, 2011)

Beautiful. Those seats and carpets came up well! Nice work.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Just superb - what a transformation of a stunning car :argie:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Great work on a very nice car :thumb:


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Beautiful! Lovely car and lovely unit you have aswell


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning! What a beautiful little motor car!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks stunning:thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That looks superb!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks Lovely , great turnaround


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Lovely job, looks a different car.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Very very nice.... Top work... :thumb:


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Lovely car and awesome work!


----------



## Ge03 (Jul 19, 2011)

Lovely cars but why oh why did they ruin them with those US spec bumpers and that awful rubber rear spoiler.


----------



## ASDEC (Mar 24, 2014)

Ge03 said:


> Lovely cars but why oh why did they ruin them with those US spec bumpers and that awful rubber rear spoiler.


I agree.

This car was bought and collected in the factory by the owner (my friend) in 1989 if I remember well. This car is his beloved toy


----------

